# Halibut Pellets



## sesticaba (6. September 2018)

Hallo!

bei mir im Kanal  gibt es sehr viele Rotaugen. Beim Angeln mit Wurm, Mais und Teig hat man leider keine Ruhe vor den Rotaugen.

Habe nun Halibut-Pellets mit 16mm Durchmesser bestellt und gehe davon aus, dass diese nicht von den Rotaugen attackiert werden.

Kann man neben Karpfen und großen Weißfischen auch tatsächlich mit Wallern oder sogar Aalen rechnen?
Ich weiß, dass die Pellets sich nicht als primärer Köder für die beiden Arten empfehlen, aber habe hier und da gehört, dass Fänge aufgrund der hochkonzentrieren fischigen Zusammensetzung durchaus möglich sind.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? 

Lg


----------



## grubenreiner (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Karpfen, und richtig große Weißfische gehen natürlich sehr gut damit. Wobei du wirklich an groooße Weißfische denken musst, Rotaugen und dergleichen werden kaum noch sein, eher Brachse Döbel und Co wenn dann.


Von Aalen hab ich schon gehört auf Pellet, das ist aber wirklich sehr selten und der Ausnahmefall.
Waller beißen immer wieder auf Pellet, vor allem die kleineren Größen so bis 1,4m. Allerdings scheinen die die Dinger auch erst so richtig zu akzeptieren und anzunehmen wenn eine Zeitlang einige davon ins Gewässer geflogen sind. Quasi auch erst nach ner Kennenlern-phase. Aber gerade in Gewässern wo Karpfenangler viel füttern werden Pellets und Boilies zu normaler Nahrung der Waller.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Moin, bei uns am Kanal wärst Du damit vor großen Rotaugen bis über 40cm nicht sicher. Ich habe dort schon Rotaugen von unter 30cm auf 24mm Boilies gefangen...
Waller sind als Beifang auf Pellets gut möglich.

Grüße JK


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

pellets sind nicht nur notwendiges futtermittel in der fischzucht, sondern gehen auch sackweise über den verkaufstresen.ich wünschte mir , irgendjemand, der etwas zu sagen hätte würde mal über das ausmaß nachdenken, was dabei angestellt wird.angefangen von der viel zu intensiven und gar nicht nachhaltigen  gammelfischerei um an die grundprodukte wie fischmehl und fischöl zu kommen, bis zum verklappen immenser mengen und eutrophierung von binnengewässer. und wofür ? ... für ein foto !!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> pellets sind nicht nur notwendiges futtermittel in der fischzucht, sondern gehen auch sackweise über den verkaufstresen.ich wünschte mir , irgendjemand, der etwas zu sagen hätte würde mal über das ausmaß nachdenken, was dabei angestellt wird.angefangen von der viel zu intensiven und gar nicht nachhaltigen  gammelfischerei um an die grundprodukte wie fischmehl und fischöl zu kommen, bis zum verklappen immenser mengen und eutrophierung von binnengewässer. und wofür ? ... für ein foto !!



Blödsinn und haarsträubender Unfug!

Diese Pellets liegen in den meisten Gewässern bis sie zerfallen, da gammelt nichts und bevor sie zerfallen kleben Weißfische, Krebse und später Larven diverser Insekten dran.

Um den von dir beschriebenen Effekt zu erzeugen müsste man weitmehr verklappen, als über den Ladentisch geht........

Einzig eines haben Pellets als moralische Frage in sich vereint:

Es werden massig Weißfischschwärme und Sardinen abgefischt, aber auch große Brassen, um damit was zu Fangen? Brassen!

Ansonsten ist dein Beitrag das perfekte Beispiel für Unwissenheit gekoppelt an typischem Aufstand gegen die eigenen Brüder im Geiste. Schlechte Grundeinstellung. :r


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Blödsinn und haarsträubender Unfug!
> 
> Diese Pellets liegen in den meisten Gewässern bis sie zerfallen, da gammelt nichts und bevor sie zerfallen kleben Weißfische, Krebse und später Larven diverser Insekten dran.
> 
> ...








blödsinn :
anscheinend hast du noch keine passionierten "hunter " gesehen in spanien wird sackweise angefüttert.  auf welse und  karpfen . 

ich hab schon offt erlebt, das diese methode auch an kleingewässer durchgeführt wird. in anderen foren werden märchen verbreitet , das man bis zu 100 kg insgesamt anfüttern muß um welse einzugewöhnen. wer nicht selbst denken kann, glaubt das und räumt die regale leer.

 da hilft auch kein entrüstetes aufblasen. es wird unreflektiert gemacht , was erfolg verspricht und die medien geben anleitung dazu. .das märchen von futtermitteln, die sich im wasser in wohlgefallen auflösen ohne zu eutrophieren , kannst du dir abschminken. so themen wie nährstoffkreisläufe in gewässern sind zwar sperrig in ihrer gesamtheit, aber nicht unwichtig.





 es sei denn ,man entnimmt auch in gleicherweise entsprechend biomasse !


aufstand gegen die eigenen brüder ? 



 eher aufstand gegen unwissenheit, wenn angler nicht in der lage sind fische zu fangen, ohne industriefutter einzusetzen, dann muss das angesprochen werden. denn dann läuft was falsch.
wenn man sich keine gedanken macht wo das zeugs eigentlich her kommt, dann läuft da erst recht was falsch.


----------



## marcus7 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Einzig eines haben Pellets als moralische Frage in sich vereint:
> 
> Es werden massig Weißfischschwärme und Sardinen abgefischt, aber auch große Brassen, um damit was zu Fangen? Brassen!



Werden Brassen industriell zu Pellets verarbeitet? Gibt es dazu eine Quelle?

Kenne bislang auch nur die Gammelfischerei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Werden Brassen industriell zu Pellets verarbeitet? Gibt es dazu eine Quelle?
> 
> Kenne bislang auch nur die Gammelfischerei.



Wurde auf einem Video zu Pellets einer Firma erläutert. Ich schicks dir per PN. Das Abfischen der Brassen in großen holländischen Gewässern für Pellets ist ja kein Geheimnis.



> blödsinn :
> anscheinend hast du noch keine passionierten "hunter " gesehen in spanien wird sackweise angefüttert. auf welse und karpfen .
> 
> ich hab schon offt erlebt, das diese methode auch an kleingewässwer durchgeführt wird. in anderen foren werden märchen verbreitet , das man bis zu 100 kg insgesamt anfüttern muß um welse einzugewöhnen. wer nicht selbst denken kann glaubt das und räumt die regale leer.
> ...



Hier will aber jemand im Kanal in Deutschland angeln und hat einen Sack von 25 Kilogramm geordert. Weder ist er in Spanien, noch angelt er auf Wels, noch steht da irgendwo, das er Eimerweise reinkippen will.

Und was Medien anbelangt, kenne ich auch niemanden, der empfiehl wie ein Wahnsinniger zu füttern. Woher auch immer du diesen Auswurf an Worten nimmst, liest sich für mich nach:

Hauptsache ich habe gemeckert.

Und nur mal als Ansatz, Gewässer mit großen Fischschwärmen knallen dir die Pellets in sehr kurzer Zeit weg. Du könntest 200 Kilo Pellets in eine Elbbuhne setzten, da kommen die Brassen im Takt vorbei und NICHTS bleibt liegen.

Bei Veranstaltungen werden gerne mal an einem Nachmittag bis zu 500 Kilogramm Fisch gefangen. Meinst du, diese Fische kannst du Satt füttern? Wir reden über Zeiträume von 5 Stunden, wo diese Massen an den Haken gehen, was da aber noch an Menge schwimmt, sollte klar sein.

Ist mir zu oberflächlich, sorry.



> knutwuchtig schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eher aufstand gegen unwissenheit, wenn angler nicht in der lage sind fische zu fangen, ohne industriefutter einzusetzen, dann muss das angesprochen werden. denn dann läuft was falsch



Industriefutter. Jetzt hör auf, das wird langsam lächerlich!

Futtermischungen werden aus Rückführungen der Lebensmittelindustrie hergestellt. Kuchenmehle, Keksmehle, Nussmehle, Paniermehle, Brotmehle und so weiter. Da ist nichts Syntetisch, chemisch oder gefährlich. Diese Dinge durchlaufen Labore und werden geprüft.

Und dein Aufstand gegen Unwissenheit basiert faktisch einfach auf Unwissenheit. Die Anglerschaft hat in den letzten 10 jahre einen Sprung am Umgang mit Fischen gemacht und Futtermitteln, sauberer geht es bald nicht mehr.

Soll ich jetzt mit Kieselsteinen füttern und Paniermehl versenken, damit du glücklich bist?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Und nur mal als Ansatz, Gewässer mit großen Fischschwärmen knallen dir die Pellets in sehr kurzer Zeit weg. Du könntest 200 Kilo Pellets in eine Elbbuhne setzten, da kommen die Brassen im Takt vorbei und NICHTS bleibt liegen....



Moin, trotzdem sind die in den Pellets enthaltenden Nährstoffe dann ja in das Gewässer eingebracht worden. 
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch schwierig mit "Eutrophierung" zu argumentieren und gleichzeitig eine massive Entnahme von Biomasse zu bemängeln. Und ja, mir ist an der Stelle bewusst, dass das an unterschiedlichen Orten geschieht.
Grundsätzlich halte ich Pellets nicht für unkritisch, Stichwort Ethoxquin z.B. trotzdem verwende ich sie (noch?).

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, trotzdem sind die in den Pellets enthaltenden Nährstoffe dann ja in das Gewässer eingebracht worden.



Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Irgendwas wird in diese Gewässer so oder so eingetragen, ob der Kot von Zugvögeln, mein Futter, Tierkadaver durch Hochwasser, die Liste können wir ja gerne Fortsetzen.

Und wo soll das Problem von Nährstoffeintrag sein? Ich kenne kein Gewässer, wo Angler einen negativen Einfluss durch Füttern hätten. 

Mir ist ne handvoll Futtermehl (oder Pellets) auch lieber, als 5 abgerissene Gummifische.


----------



## sesticaba (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

@Knut: 

Ich sage, dass ich Rotaugen aussortieren möchte und frage, ob man darauf auch Aale und Welse fangen kann, und Du unterstellst mir gerade mir daraufhin, ich würde den Kanal mit Pellets zubomben wollen, damit ich mit dick gemästeten Karpfen C&R betreiben kann..
Dreiste Unterstellung und zudem null Zusammenhang zu meiner Frage!

Du könntest mich auch erstmal fragen, wie ich angele, bevor du sowas behauptest.

Ich erkläre es dir gerne: ich fahre im Jahr 5 bis 10 mal angeln ( ist leider zeitlich und organisatorisch kaum anders möglich) und hab mit spezifischem Carp-Hunting auch nichts zu tun; also Futterstelle über längeren Zeitraum anlegen is nich und generell habe ich auch nicht vor, anzufüttern. Nehmen wir also an, ich verangel pro Angeltag 5 Pellets, dann sind das im Jahr 25 bis 50 Stück. 

So jetzt erkläre mir noch mal, ob deine voreilige Unterstellung gerechtfertigt war..

Ps: der Beutel, den ich bestellt habe, hat 900g looool. Und der wird bei meinem Verbrauch sicher für ne ordentliche Zeit reichen!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



sesticaba schrieb:


> @Knut:
> 
> Ich sage, dass ich Rotaugen aussortieren möchte und frage, ob man darauf auch Aale und Welse fangen kann, und Du unterstellst mir gerade mir daraufhin, ich würde den Kanal mit Pellets zubomben wollen, damit ich mit dick gemästeten Karpfen C&R betreiben kann..
> Dreiste Unterstellung und zudem null Zusammenhang zu meiner Frage!
> ...



Ich lag mit der bestellten Mengen lediglich 24.100 Gramm drüber. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Lass dich nicht ärgern, diese Mentatlität jemanden erst durchs Dorf zu jagen und dann mit ihm zu Sprechen scheint Mode gemacht zu haben.

Alles im Leben überdosiert bringt Probleme mit sich. Viel Erfolg beim Selektieren! Kleiner Tipp: Manchmal hilft sehr helles, gelbes Futter gegen Mini-Rotaugen.


----------



## Inni (7. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Haha,


für das Geld, was 100kg Halibutpellets kosten, kann man sich ein Tag einen Guide mieten der einen sicher zum Wels bringt.


So ein Schwachsinn hab ich lange nicht gelesen ...


----------



## Andal (7. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Er will einfach weniger kleine Rotaugen fangen. Und ja, das geht mit Pellets durchaus. Wer sonst noch so wie große Haufen kackt, wollte er nicht wissen!


----------



## Dimitrij72 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Mittlerweile auf Pellets beißen auch Grundeln, eigene Erfahrungen, sind auch nicht klein, so etwa 15 - 18 cm lang.
Ich Angele am meisten auf Pellets. 
Beissen viele Fische, besonders Aaland und auch grosse Rotfeder(1kg und mehr).
Hatte auch ein paar Barben damit am Hacken gehabt,eine davon war 80 cm lang.


----------



## Dimitrij72 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Der Verbrauch am Tag liegt so etwas bei 10-12 Pellets gesamt. Manche schmeißen so 1kg boiles pro Stunde rein. Bei Pellets ist Verbrauch gering, die halten sich gut am Hacken


----------



## Micha1450 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*



Andal schrieb:


> Er will einfach weniger kleine Rotaugen fangen. Und ja, das geht mit Pellets durchaus. Wer sonst noch so wie große Haufen kackt, wollte er nicht wissen!








Gute Antwort #6


----------



## Brachsenfan (25. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

Pellets eignen sich hervorragend zum Welsangeln! 

Ich habe alle meine größeren Welse(70-146cm) auf Pellets gefangen.
Die lassen sich damit auch definitiv gezielt beangeln.
Allerdings sind Pellets kein selektiver Köder.
Ich fische genau aus diesem Grund gerne mit Pellets, weil ich die Vielfalt und die Überraschung liebe, was da plötzlich am Haken hängt.


----------



## Leech (25. September 2018)

*AW: Halibut Pellets*

An der Stelle sei gesagt, dass FF leider Recht hat.
Bei verschiedenen Mixes sind teilweise an die 25% Weissfischmehl drin.
Alternativ findet man dann auch Sardinen, Thunfisch, Rotbarsch, Hering etc in diesen Kombinationen.
Man kann solche Zusätze vermeiden in dem man seine "Pellets" selber herstellt - also anstatt des Kochens wie bei Boilies die Maße nur zu einer "Wurst" verarbeitet und dann nur Trocknen lässt.
Die Löslichkeit kann man durch die Zugabe des Verhältnisses von Wasser sowie Ei variieren.
Zum Sinken kann man diese "Pellets" durch die Zugabe schwerer Mehle bewegen.


Diese sind dann natürlich nicht als Hakenfutter geeignet, sondern nur zum Anfüttern, aber immerhin dort eine Alternative, wenn man sich die Zeit nehmen will.
Dann könnte man zwischen die selbstgemachten "Pellets" kleinere Boilies am Haar in gleicher Geschmacksrichtugn anbieten und schon hast du die kleineren Rotaugen ausselektiert. (wenn man Bedenken hat wegen des Fischmehls in kommerziell hergestellten Pellets)


Ansonsten sind Pellets in vernünftiger Menge angefüttert für mich nicht bedenklicher als anderes Friedfisch-Futter, dass in Gewässer eingebracht wird. Das Anreichern von Nährstoffen an einer bestimmten Stelle ist ja auch Sinn der Übung - und nicht das Ausbalancieren der Nährstoffe des natürlichen Lebensraumes.


Das ich in einen 0,5 ha See keine 150 Kilo Futter an einer Stelle ins Gewässer einbringen sollte, bedingt im Zweifel schon die Vernunft (und letztendlich auch der Geldbeuter  ).





Und bezüglich Welsen lässt sich sagen: Die Fressen bei Gewöhnung vor allem in kleineren Größen gefühlt alles. 

Hab schon von stellen gehört, an denen mit Futter für Karpfen auch einiges an Mais ausgetragen wurde und sich dort dann Welse bis 80 cm durchaus auch mal für die Maiskörner am Haken unwissender Weissfisch-Angler interessiert haben.
Insofern wundert mich der Beifang auf Pellets kaum.


----------

